#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Ben jij de man die ik zoek? ❣️

## DeLiefste94

Salamu alaikoem 
Via deze weg probeer ook ik mijn wederhelft te vinden. 

Wie ben ik?
Ik ben een Marokkaanse dame van 23y. Afgestudeerd en werkend. 
Lief, geduldig, trouw, en praktiserend.
Ik hou van gezellig en met vriendinnen/familie te zijn. Ik sport want ik eet graag 😋
Ik hou van humor, ik lach veel. 
Ik draag nog geen hoofddoek.

Mijn wederhelft is tussen de 27 en 35jaar. 
Iemand die ook lief geduldig en gelovig is. Je moet zeker kunnen lachen, lachen is echt een must 😁 Je bent lang vanaf 1m80? Verder werk je ook al en heb je je leven redelijk op een rijtje. Je drinkt en rookt niet. Liefst ben je ook nog nooit getrouwd geweest. Je bent modern maar houd toch vast aan de old-school normen en waarden. 

Uiterlijk is voor mij niet echt belangrijk, het is het innerlijk dat telt. Communicatie is iets heel belangrijk voor me, als je communicatief zwak bent denk ik niet dat het ooit iets kan worden tussen ons. 

Laat iets achter of zend me een Pm! 

Liefs

----------


## Salik

Salama alikom mss ben ik je man ben 26 jaar uit belgie

----------


## Halimahurry

Kan ook uit Marokko zijn

----------


## Salik

Ben je ook nog op de ware aan het zoeken

----------


## Halimahurry

> Ben je ook nog op de ware aan het zoeken


Ik zoek voor mijn broertje maar die is wel in marokko. Als je echt interesse hebt laat het me weten. Hij is heel serieus haard werkende man drink en rook niet.

----------


## Salik

Ik zoek een zuster die de leven met me deelt en een gezin wil stichten soena hajat als jij mss iemand ken of jij zelf 😁ben een jonge man van 27 jaar uit belgie

----------


## Mouab1

Ben nog op zoek ??

----------


## Ilias mohacht

Ik heet ilias, 27 jaar oud
Ik wil met je praten in priv
Dit is mijn e-mail : [email protected]
 :Smilie:

----------


## Khalid ouled hrour

Salaam alaikoem , jou profiel spreekt me aan , bismiallah , wie weet . Salaam khalid

----------

